# Laced Weed !?!?!?!?!?!



## taozen (Aug 6, 2012)

So a friend came around and used my portable vaporgenie vaporizer to smoke some of his heavily grinded weed, he was told it was super silver haze, he took several hits until it was done, I passed. He told me he felt this weed had a very stimulating effect and a heavy comedown. Later I took out the weed and blew into the vaporgenie vaporizer to clean it out, like I always do. I put some of my regular weed in it and smoked for a few hours eventually I started feeling like I had taken too much, but this time I didn't feel couchlocked but was shivering and sweeting in my bed. I felt restless but I thought it was either low blood sugar or that the residue of weed he left in was very stimulating or something, I've never had silver haze.


Anyway, yesterday I took a couple more tiny hits but I didn't feel like if it was weed, I got this weird feeling and I got really pissed off thinking this was crack (or any other nasty drug) laced weed residue and my friend is an idiot enought to be sold this shit he put into my vaporizer! Both nights I kind of had trouble sleeping but nothing extreme.


So how do I know for sure if this was laced weed? effects? I'm getting a 60x loupe soon and he gave my some to try out latter? should I be able to see if theres some crack in there or whatever else? How can I tell if it was laced?


thanks!


----------



## purklize (Aug 10, 2012)

You just tripped out dude. Weed is never laced unless you pay extra and ask for it to be.


----------



## taozen (Aug 11, 2012)

purklize said:


> You just tripped out dude. Weed is never laced unless you pay extra and ask for it to be.


yeah, well I think I did, however I was feeling quite not well that time... who knows..


----------



## george xxx (Aug 11, 2012)

purklize said:


> Weed is never laced unless you pay extra and ask for it to be.


You may want to reconsider that thought. Pushers have been lacing weed with crack for a long time. For many people it is highly addictive. Pushers are well aware of this and have no morals when it comes to creating new business.


----------



## purklize (Aug 11, 2012)

Who is going to put something worth upwards of 100/g onto something worth 10/g? They will tell you and demand extra for it... no one laces weed.


----------



## taozen (Aug 11, 2012)

like I said, it was sold as SSH (something I've never heard available here) at a few times the price...


----------



## auldone (Aug 11, 2012)

IF there is anything on the weed, yes you will see it with the loupe. If you have seen magnified bud before, you will tell that there is something foreign in/on the bud. If you don't know what bud looks like under a scope, spend some time looking through some threads and educate yourself! Best of luck...


----------



## purklize (Aug 11, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> Yes they do..
> You guys are ignorant.
> It's one of those... "Long Term" payoffs.


Bullshit... I've been smoking for 10 years and have never even heard of it. Every time there's a story about "laced bud" it's some new smoker tripping out. I did it myself when I'd just started. Selling laced bud without advertising it (and charging appropriately higher prices) is the worst business plan I've ever heard.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

I want some. lol


----------



## auldone (Aug 11, 2012)

I used to know this cat in Reno that would crush up meth to a fine powder, put it in a gallon baggie, add buds, shake and done. Would sell it to the college kids. They would always come back too. Guy had em hooked. It does happen out there....


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

I think its one of them urban myths.....why would drug dealer lace weed with an expensive product when u can sell that product. Sounds like the boy flipped out. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

auldone said:


> I used to know this cat in Reno that would crush up meth to a fine powder, put it in a gallon baggie, add buds, shake and done. Would sell it to the college kids. They would always come back too. Guy had em hooked. It does happen out there....


U would make more money selling the meth....no!


----------



## auldone (Aug 11, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U would make more money selling the meth....no!


 Its easy to see you don't know what you're talking about. If you knew how dude ran his shit, you would understand. He would take the "pink" and crush it up. If you know what "pink" is that should explain it all. Watched him do it many times. Maybe they just don't do it in the hood? All I know is the college kids would always hit him up for his bud. Shit like that happens bro, just not in your neck of the woods or you just haven't got much life experience...  .... Peace&Pot


----------



## missnu (Aug 11, 2012)

I have not come across any laced weed...have had my pot dealer try to convince me that he was out of pot so I should try some crack...Not interested...
I have smoked some stuff that some shady people had already started a blunt of, and I feel like it was a little more than just pot...but then again I was pretty new to smoking, so some premium weed could have easily made me freak out just my itself.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Drug dealers must be too tight in Scotland then. lol Would I fuck waste expensive drugs on people, especially when I could make more money off it. As for life experience.....Ive had my share. lol


----------



## billybob420 (Aug 11, 2012)

Never have I ever encountered laced weed. And I haven't always just grown it and smoked it either.

In my opinion it goes in the urban legend category.

Although, like missnu said, I've smoked blunts with people that had more than bud in it.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

They are the best kinda blunts

Im away to try and gather more life experience. lol


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

Fuck u go get a bag of weed and your tweaked out your face. How the fuck are you going to retain customers. I would never go back. lol


----------



## billybob420 (Aug 11, 2012)

For real. If I smoked some weed and it had meth in it I'm pretty sure I'd be able to tell. I don't even like drinking coffee.


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 11, 2012)

billybob420 said:


> For real. If I smoked some weed and it had meth in it I'm pretty sure I'd be able to tell. I don't even like drinking coffee.


U would no when u started looking at your sister in a different light. lol (just kidding about)


----------



## billybob420 (Aug 11, 2012)

lol, or when I go to bed after my bedtime bowl and can't fall asleep for a few hours.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 11, 2012)

Around here we used to have weed laced with coke. I smoked it was and was bullshit because the dealer never told me. He was laughing at me. I don't do coke so I was pissed. 
So yeah, people do lace weed.
As far as dealers making more money by just selling the coke,h,crack,etc...yes you are correct. However, get new people hooked and you have a lot more customers coming back to buy more straight coke,h,etc.


----------



## ru4r34l (Aug 11, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Around here we used to have weed laced with coke. I smoked it was and was bullshit because the dealer never told me. He was laughing at me. I don't do coke so I was pissed.
> So yeah, people do lace weed.
> As far as dealers making more money by just selling the coke,h,crack,etc...yes you are correct. However, get new people hooked and you have a lot more customers coming back to buy more straight coke,h,etc.


That's where you have it wrong, potheads don't do coke, supersillybilly is right most potheads (the ones I know) would never go back.

regards,


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 11, 2012)

Lol potheads don't do coke? That's news to me. I KNOW they don't smoke pot WHILE on coke, bit I work with a lot of dudes who do coke and weed on a daily basis. We smoke weed on break, lunch, after work, etc.


----------



## cleverpiggy (Aug 11, 2012)

It was laced.... laced with THC!


----------



## supersillybilly (Aug 12, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Lol potheads don't do coke? That's news to me. I KNOW they don't smoke pot WHILE on coke, bit I work with a lot of dudes who do coke and weed on a daily basis. We smoke weed on break, lunch, after work, etc.


U have just made my point and contradicted yourself. Bullshit,bullshit and bullshit on laced weed. Must all be kids who beleive that shit. Im away to lace my coffee with sugar


----------



## Ztelthy (Aug 12, 2012)

About 8 years ago some friends and I went to Ibiza, we all drink too much and smoke weed alot too... anyhow... we bought some weed from the 'looky-looky' (ethnic sellers) it was pre-grinded and sealed in a thin stamp sized package.. we got back to our hotel room and added it to the drug-plate (plate hidden in Microwave containing Weed, C%?e, and some other powerful chemical pass times  !! Later that evening as the sun began to set near Cafe del mar and we skinned up a lovely double king L... But after only 5 or 6 hits everyone was well mong-ing out......lots more than normal...alot of us threw up and had some serious stomach complaints and bouts of dizzyness ...we went down for a late breakfast and was talking about the crazy ill-shit from earlier... the dude serving us at the American Diner over-heard and chipped in " Ah you got that laced stuff" ??! We said 'what laced stuff ? and the guy went on to tell us that it was quite common for pre-grinded weed to be "laced with Opium" to pack more of a punch and give customers the feeling of greater value for money although the weed was prob less than 1.3 grams @ 40+ Euros...

Luckily for us the dude serving us also 'served' some real good stuff that was still in bud form a looked and smelt fantastic...it was 'Alegria-Haze' and smelt of fizzy fresh Lemonade and was infused with so many THC crystals and that gave such a soaring energetic high..it was perfect for correcting the shit night we had with the laced stuff.

Just my opinion but laced weed sucks! Defo wont be getting any more of that .. EVER!! - I hope  !!

Still it was dodgy weed from a dodgy forign bloke distributing by bins and burying Doller in the sand! so it was bound to have been dodgy weed...............we should have known.

Anyhow bottom line, Laced weed, does exist, and there are lots of dangerous chemicals and compounds put on it from time to time! So growing my own is a much safer, happier way to go  - ZTELTHY


----------



## purklize (Aug 12, 2012)

Everyone thinks they've smoked laced weed... everyone's heard about it... it only happens if you're getting smoked up by someone for free, once economics enters the equation it makes no sense it all. It's extremely rare either way... 99.9% of the time someone screams about laced weed, they freaked out. Even most smokers don't seem to realize what a powerful drug THC can be.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 12, 2012)

supersillybilly said:


> U have just made my point and contradicted yourself. Bullshit,bullshit and bullshit on laced weed. Must all be kids who beleive that shit. Im away to lace my coffee with sugar




Yeah, I'm lting. I was never sold a bag of weed laced with coke. My tongue and mouth wasn't numb. The dealer didnt admit to it while laughiung at me either. I made the whole thing up...

*rolls eyes*


----------



## Huel Perkins (Aug 13, 2012)

This thread is retarded...


----------



## gsp#1 (Sep 6, 2012)

you had an anxiety attack.

99.9% of weed is not laced, what kind of retard dealer puts drugs like coke and crack with it which costs far more than the weed, that wouldnt make any sense. 

people have such egos they dont like to think it might actually be them.


----------



## CC Dobbs (Sep 6, 2012)

Most of the comments on this thread are ignorant as fuck. It seems that people have pulled their heads out of their asses just long enough to spew some BS. Op should be careful and just bang his friend's girlfriend to be safe.


----------



## stumpjumper (Sep 8, 2012)

gsp#1 said:


> you had an anxiety attack.
> 
> 99.9% of weed is not laced, what kind of retard dealer puts drugs like coke and crack with it which costs far more than the weed, that wouldnt make any sense.
> 
> people have such egos they dont like to think it might actually be them.


Yessir, I was just going to say that but you already did..

That is exactly what it was.


----------



## Chiceh (Sep 15, 2012)

Maybe it was moldy weed........


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 15, 2012)

This notion of a long term pay off by using addictive and very expensive drugs to lace the weed is nonsense imo. If a dealer or grower wanted long term pay off, they would just sell their weed at an affordable or highly competitive rate which then results in people coming back on a more regular basis because they actually feel they're getting value for their money, not completely ripped off, which is how it is in reality. Customer loyalty is important in business, you start fucking with someones weed then chances are they will not be coming back. Just look at the thread as an example, if for arguments sake the weed was laced for a long term payoff, well didn't work very well..


----------



## Kybudz (Oct 3, 2012)

auldone said:


> Its easy to see you don't know what you're talking about. If you knew how dude ran his shit, you would understand. He would take the "pink" and crush it up. If you know what "pink" is that should explain it all. Watched him do it many times. Maybe they just don't do it in the hood? All I know is the college kids would always hit him up for his bud. Shit like that happens bro, just not in your neck of the woods or you just haven't got much life experience...  .... Peace&Pot


Sir no disrespect. But i believe you are in belief of myth,1if it had crack or meth you would taste it .2 it would numb ur mouth. IMHO dude got couple good hits of ssh.


----------



## Kervork (Oct 4, 2012)

I always lace my weed.

First I spray it with embalming fluid.
Then I dust it with JWH-018.
Then I spray liquid LSD on it so that the DMT I dust on it sticks.
After that I roll it in diluted opium resin.
Finally I carefully brush on a mixture of water, cocaine and binder to make it stick.

Thats why I get $600 per Oz.


----------



## Amateur.Grower (Oct 5, 2012)

So silly, all these posts about laced weed are just regurgitated fear spread by our government. "Marijuana is dangerous because drug dealers lace it with coke, crack, etc." I saw someone post that they knew a meth dealer who would lace his weed. Guess what, my sex ed teacher had a friend that poked holes in condoms. So condom hole poking is all the sudden a big issue? These people are a small sample of douchebags, not the norm. I have been smoking for the past decade and in that time, none of my friends or myself have encountered this alleged laced weed. Worst thing I have ever got was airy, wet, or light bags. I think as someone said 99.9% is pretty accurate.


----------



## Milovan (Oct 5, 2012)

Ha! Some people lace their weed with PCP
and this is fact. If you don't know this then you are not alive.
Also, last year the front cover of 420Times pro pot mag 
read "How Safe Are Your Meds?". 
Inside the mag they talk about laced weed. 
Apparently some pot shops in L.A. were getting laced weed 
called "Grit Weed". Some shops got it willingly and some shops 
got it not knowing that this grit weed contained not all at 
once but separately glass shavings, 
silicon shavings, sand and sugar all to way down the pot for 
bigger profits
so yes if you go to any pot shop ALWAYS bring a 10x loupe 
with you to check
out the buds before buying. 2 friends of mine got hospitalized 
with severe chest pains after smoking buds that came from 
shops in L.A. and NOHO so be careful, Laced weed is VERY 
real and is out there.
Be extremely careful going to any pot shop for pot and 
DO NOT FORGET that 10x loupe! Be smart and not so naive.
Better yet, grow your own or smoke your 
friends home grown and be safe.


----------



## osolot (Oct 6, 2012)

its on utube were it was crushed powered glass added too make it heavyer and you can buy that stuff you spray on,they sell it in growshops, just a thought


----------



## scroglodyte (Oct 6, 2012)

george xxx said:


> You may want to reconsider that thought. Pushers have been lacing weed with crack for a long time. For many people it is highly addictive. Pushers are well aware of this and have no morals when it comes to creating new business.


crack-laced weed? lol coke costs to much to lace pot with on the hopes a customer will become addicted to their weed. ludicrous


----------

